# Staircase help - open staircase decorative stringer caps



## js09 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi all. I am in process of updating a staircase and have a few questions.

I'll be sawing off the tread bull noses, and left returns (see pic) and installing new treads/risers on top.

My main concern is having perfectly clean lines and 90 degree angles throughout. This includes on all left returns, where the existing decorative stringer end caps are.

How can I do this? Obviously, the riser is going to have to end somewhere at the corner. Concealing it with the decorative end cap is easy, but I would very much like to make it look like the example pic.

Ideas? Thank you for any advice.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

You are going to need a new mitered skirt board.


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep, new mitered skirt, makes for a custom staircase. So you are installing new treads on top of the old treads? If so, that is going to raise the first step and lower the top step.


----------



## js09 (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks smeagol



ExtremePride said:


> Yep, new mitered skirt, makes for a custom staircase. So you are installing new treads on top of the old treads? If so, that is going to raise the first step and lower the top step.


Any ideas how to get one custom made? That is one item I'm not experienced at all with.

I realize this will affect the step height, but overhauling the entire staircase is not a practical option so I don't see any other way unfortunately.

thanks for the input!


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

"UNFORTUNATE" would be if someone fell down your incorrectly modified stairs


----------



## js09 (Aug 8, 2012)

parkers5150 said:


> "UNFORTUNATE" would be if someone fell down your incorrectly modified stairs


Yes, it's been said a million times. Do you have a suggestion how to go about it a different way?


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Maybe see if you can use a carpet runner and tread/riser ends ?


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

Hire a good trim carpenter, they have the tools and knowledge for such a task.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just pull the treads. It is more work trying to cover it up.


----------

